# voltaje mayor de .4 a .7 para tarjeta de sonido



## yushiro (May 22, 2010)

Que tal, espero me puedan ayudar de una duda que tengo acerca del ingreso de voltaje a la tarjeta de sonido "Line in", lo que pasa que se que a esa entrada solo puede ser ingresado voltaje de +-400mV y eso lo he observado en el labview ya que al ingresar voltajes cercanos a ese valor la señal se satura en el osciloscopio de la PC que estoy diseñando, y tengo una proteccion externa que solo dejara pasar hasta .7V, mi duda es que daños pudiera sufrir esa entrada entre el rango de .4V a .7V, espero me puedan ayudar y se los agradeceria.


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 16, 2010)

yushiro dijo:


> . . . ingreso de voltaje a la tarjeta de sonido "Line in", lo que pasa que se que a esa entrada solo puede ser ingresado voltaje de +-400mV . . .



Para hacer las pruebas y verificar esa  afirmacion, consiga:


Un cable stereo * stereo
Programa Sine          Wave Generator
Programa Oscilloscope
Conecte el cable a la entrada y a la salida de la tarjeta de sonido y con los programas anteriormente citados haga las pruebas a su tarjeta. Quizas tenga que deshabilitar [/SIZE]en la consola mezcladora del sistema operativo, las opciones de amplificador del microfono y amplificador de  salida (se encuentra en el boton avanzadas).

La tarjeta de sonido tiene que ser compatible para full duplex.
Podria decir qué tarjeta de sonido tiene su computador, asi seria mas  facil ayudarlo.
Use un divisor resistivo en la entrada, si necesita monitoriar señales  mayores.



yushiro dijo:


> . . . y eso lo he observado en el *labview* ya que al ingresar voltajes cercanos a ese valor la señal se satura en el osciloscopio de la PC . . .



 Si esta diseñando en un simulador, una tarjeta para usar como   osciloscopio; entonces suba la imagen del circuito.


----------

